# Panda Tetra



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Panda Tetra









Panda cories to go with the panda tetras. DUH!









So i got these guys for my new 24" cube the other day. They were sold to me as "Panda Tetras" and i'm having difficulty finding info on them. They're spunky little bastards! I've currently got 10, and ill have another 30 in a week or two. Ciao!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Try this name paraguayensis tetra


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Thats the ticket! Stupid LFS and their common names, ugh. Use the damn scientific name i say!


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Regardless, its a very nice looking tetra. 

I love the pandas as well, they're great little fish to watch.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I've seen this species be a little overzealous towards other fish. I just would keep any "long finned" morphs of anything away from them.  Very awesome little fish though. Packed with energy, that's for sure.


----------

